# HP Overheats then shuts down PLEASE HELP!!!



## Vision82 (May 26, 2008)

Hi
I have a HP Pavillion dv2000 and it is driving me crazy. It seems to heat up all the time even if it is in a well ventilated area and even when it is just idle. And when it gets hot it just shuts down, first the screen switches off then after a few minutes everything else switches off too. 

When I restart it, the system resumes as if I it had switched to 'sleep'. And then it promptly switches off again. I have to let it cool down for about half an hour before I can resume working on it.

I am in the middle of writing my dissertation therefore I need to use the laptop for long hours. Is there anything I can do to remedy the situation. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If this is an overheating issue, you can use a couple of cans of compressed air to try and blow out the dust and dirt around the vents and fan of the laptop. You may be unable to completely clean all the dirt and dust out though.
This model is also prone to overheating due to the CPU cooling fan (Google DV2000 overheating) A fan replacement may be in order.
If you can run Speedfan under my signature and post the results, it will help us see what your temps are.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

check this page first:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us

as you said you get a blank screen. it looks like the same symptoms discussed in the page above.

i hope that helps.


----------

